# R.I.P. Zeno



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Not they way we would have liked to start Thanksgiving day.  But it was time. You were an amazing dog Zeno, tough as nails and stunning to say the least. Run free, we will see you again some day...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, Carolina. :hugs:
Rest in Peace Zeno :rip:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry about Zeno's passing. I know you will give thanks for all the joy and love he gave you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sorry for your loss, what a gorgeous boy


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss and especially on Thanksgiving. He was such a beautiful dog.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wait, carolina is this the second one you've lost in just a couple weeks?


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh Carolina, I'm so sorry for you loss. He was indeed a beautiful dog. Rest in Peace Zeno


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss, what a gorgeous handsome boy. Like PaddyD says, you can be thankful for having been blessed with such an amazing dog


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Zeno at the bridge
Thank you, Lord for letting us
share him for so long.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He was stunning I am so sorry you guys are going through this on the holiday's- not right at all for sure RIP big guy.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry 

Zeno looks full of dignity


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure an amazing companion 

Lots and lots of hugs for you!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

:rip: so sorry for your loss


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss, he certainly is beautiful


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace beautiful boy.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I add my condolensces to the rest and just want you to know how sorry I am. Rest in peace Zeno.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

GSDElsa said:


> Wait, carolina is this the second one you've lost in just a couple weeks?


Yes  First my Tallan now Zeno. Thank you everyone for the kind words.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

So Sorry. Their time with us is never long enough.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, what a beautiful dog.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I am so sorry. Their time with us is never ever long enough. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

What a beautiful dog. Amazing creature. I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Zeno.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. How sad this holiday season has been for some of you.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss  He was beautiful!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am sorry for the loss of zeno , so soon after you losing tallan. I know your home seems empty now. They were both beautiful dogs.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

what a handsome boy. so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

what a beauty Zeno was!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... what a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all, he was a stunning dog, everywhere he went he turned heads.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Carolina. :rip: Zeno...What a stunningly handsome boy...


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry its so hard to lose them. RIP beautiful handsome Zeno


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------

